

Al Jazeera acquires Current TV - asanwal
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/al-jazeera-said-to-be-acquiring-current-tv/?smid=tw-share

======
gtaylor
From what little of their reporting that I've watched, Al Jazeera has been of
very high quality, and their "third party" point of view has been very
refreshing.

Best of luck to them!

------
expralitemonk
I watched the Al Jazeera "Counting the Cost" episode discussing alternative
currencies. Very interesting. People with ideas discussing said ideas instead
of taking potshots at each other.

The U.S. media can take a lesson from Al Jazeera: really high quality
productions with interesting graphics. It makes American news shows look like
video games.

